# Cypriot proverb



## Theseus (Sep 29, 2011)

Δωστου πελλου αγγουρι να σου πει εν ζαβο.
Δωκε θαρρος του χωρκατη να μπει με τες ποϊνες στο κρεβατι

What do these two proverbs mean? Is one supposed to be a translation of the other? I can't understand the word ποϊνες.

Thanks.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Ι don't know what that word is Theseus but I am guessing it's a kind of shoe, μποτίνια perhaps?
As for the proverbs, the first one is the equivalent of καποιανού του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο και τον κοίταγε στα δόντια and it is about ingratitude or being picky about gifts. 
The second one is δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, ν'ανεβεί κα στο κρεββάτι about people who take too many liberties.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

ποϊνες = μπότες


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2011)

Αν το πρώτο είναι συνώνυμο του «καποιανού του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο και τον κοίταγε στα δόντια», είναι συνώνυμο του _looking a gift horse in the mouth_.
Για το δεύτερο, έχει διάφορες αποδόσεις εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αν το πρώτο είναι συνώνυμο του «καποιανού του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο και τον κοίταγε στα δόντια», είναι συνώνυμο του _looking a gift horse in the mouth_.
> Για το δεύτερο, έχει διάφορες αποδόσεις εδώ.


 
1. It is, I think.

2. I'd say the most common equivalent is _Give them an inch; they'll take a mile_.

Wikipedia says the original was _Give them an inch, and they'll take an ell_ (συγγενές με την ωλένη, κατά OED και συνώνυμο του cubit), από την ίντσα στον πήχη, λιγότερο υπερβολικό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2011)

Εμένα μου άρεσε και το _If the camel once gets his nose in the tent, his body will soon follow_ :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Χεχε, κι εμένα, γιατί είναι πολύ παραστατικό· απλώς νομίζω πως συχνότερο είναι το άλλο, το αρχικά υφασματεμπορικό και αργότερα οικοπεδικό, φαντάζομαι.


----------

